# The Repair Shop



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone seen The Repair Shop on BBC? Love watching Steve restore clock mechanisms and wondered if anyone knew anything about him?


----------



## Phil G4SPZ (Feb 16, 2017)

Steve Fletcher comes from a long line of clockmakers and I enjoy watching him at work. However, he upset several of us electric clock enthusiasts when he stripped out and disposed of the mains synchronous movement from a treasured clock made from a WWI aircraft propeller, and fitted a modern quartz movement! Mains electric clocks seem to be frowned upon by most horologists, but I have several and have enjoyed getting them running. They are normally incredibly reliable, and keep excellent time.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think that was at the request of the owner.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to say that I enjoy everything about the show - not just the clocks - & think that what the restorers can do with an apparent piece of junk or something that's seemingly worn/damaged beyond repair is fantastic.

Does anyone know if the participants (i.e. the people taking stuff in to be repaired) have to pay or is it us TV licence holders who foot the bill? I'm not really complaining as I'd rather see this sort of reality show (if you can call it that) than the sort of drivel we usually have to put up with :taz:

Rant over - it's a great show


----------

